# Weight weenie flats



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Any good suggestions for lightweight flat pedals? Lightest I've seen are the kcnc knife pedals, but cost around $200. I have xpedo spry's : not bad @ 265g, but don't like the pins (too large; not sticky). Also have Gamut podiums; close to 300g, would like to be lighter. Have also tried Origin8's, RF Chesters, etc... but all heavier than I would like.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

https://r2-bike.com/CONTEC-Pedale-Rapid-schwarz-247g


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Interesting, the description says they are "very flat". Is this opposed to "somewhat flat", "noticeably flat", "undeniably flat"?


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

tangerineowl said:


> https://r2-bike.com/CONTEC-Pedale-Rapid-schwarz-247g


Looks like a pedal I would like... wish everything lightweight wasn't across the pond. Just ordered some Mt.Zoom bars from over there


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been running these SMS pedals all winter on my Fatbike in the snow. They come with Ti axles and use bearings. $39.95. They have been solid but I have not tested these in the rocks, they have only seen snow. 206.3 grams. Nice low profile and fits my size 43 shoe well.
The pins were terrible in snow, whey to slippery. I replaced them all with Ti set screw style pins from Torontocycles.com, great grip and lost a little weight. 199.1 grams.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

xc71 said:


> I have been running these SMS pedals all winter on my Fatbike in the snow. They come with Ti axles and use bearings. $39.95. They have been solid but I have not tested these in the rocks, they have only seen snow. 206.3 grams. Nice low profile and fits my size 43 shoe well.
> The pins were terrible in snow, whey to slippery. I replaced them all with Ti set screw style pins from Torontocycles.com, great grip and lost a little weight. 199.1 grams.


Can you provide a link ? Been searching SMS pedals, and can't find any under 296g/pair


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

splitendz said:


> Can you provide a link ? Been searching SMS pedals, and can't find any under 296g/pair


I see he has changed the claimed weight on these from 205 grams to 218 grams. He just may not have any that were on the lighter side anymore. Great seller, I asked for weight on the blue ones I bought and he replied quickly with 207 grams actual weight. One month later I ordered a grey set for my son and asked for actual weight on those. He quickly replied with 211 grams and that is the exact weight. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Titanium-A...hash=item3aecd6a2d4:m:mZ3ZeBupUixwG5hbrrvuWiQ


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

I've used these without any problem. I think 165g is what we actually measured them at.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bike-Pedal...hash=item1eadd01e7c:m:mTlFHcXs7xTGznekf_p6QbA

We got a set at auction and not BIN for about $10 less.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jestep said:


> I've used these without any problem. I think 165g is what we actually measured them at.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bike-Pedal...hash=item1eadd01e7c:m:mTlFHcXs7xTGznekf_p6QbA
> 
> We got a set at auction and not BIN for about $10 less.


Tough call man. I seemed to remember something about AEST in this subforum, and found this:
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/superlight-aest-platform-pedals-863523.html

A lot of pics missing, but definitely some hit and miss results with those. Somewhat expected I suppose.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

I ordered both the SMS & AEST pedals. Lots of big rocks here, but gonna give them a try. I'll report back with results. Don't like the looks of the small pins in either of these. Probably gonna want to replace with something longer/sharper.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

The Xpedo Spry pins aren't to bad if you are wearing, like, 5-10s Freerider Contacts and not riding downhill or on a bike that bounces around a lot. My current favorite, however, is the OneUp aluminum pedal. It thin, sticky and fairly light, but most of all it is huge and it has transformed my riding style because I can really put the power down due to the large platform


----------



## MTBKNG (Dec 30, 2015)

+2 on the Xpedo Spry...have a pair on my Epic, I wear the 5-10 Freerider Pro, never had one problem....


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I had Sprys and they lasted about a year before one came off the spindle in the middle of a ride. If you are going to use them file the pins square for more grip. I picked up a pair of Kona Wah Wah 2s which are big, thin and lightish. Bigger platform is better.


----------



## AKRIDERK9 (Mar 4, 2018)

This might sound strange, but I’m going to recommend a heavy pedal..... I’d get some Bontrager Line Pro pedals, they are incredibly grippy and I have NEVER slid off of them! I think that durability and grip is more important than weight as far as flats go..... they weigh 350 grams, but if weight is that big of an issue, swap out pins for titanium and drill some holes into them! Nothing is lighter than a hole! I’ve been drilling holes into dropper levers, headset spacers, and top tube caps.... it’s amazing how much weight can be saved!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

These Xpedo XMX24MC pedals have been great. Not super light at 257g for the pair but a large grippy platform and nice and thin.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

TigWorld said:


> These Xpedo XMX24MC pedals have been great. Not super light at 257g for the pair but a large grippy platform and nice and thin.


Looks exactly like Spry


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

splitendz said:


> Any good suggestions for lightweight flat pedals? Lightest I've seen are the kcnc knife pedals, but cost around $200. I have xpedo spry's : not bad @ 265g, but don't like the pins (too large; not sticky). Also have Gamut podiums; close to 300g, would like to be lighter. Have also tried Origin8's, RF Chesters, etc... but all heavier than I would like.


If you want to make your Sprys properly grippy, consider replacing the original dull pins with some cheap grub screws:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012T9E4C4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Still running Sprys on my "backup" bike, but I won't be buying them again because it is very difficult to service the spindle and bearings. For relatively light but cheap flats, I prefer Wellgo MG-5s.

https://www.amazon.com/Wellgo-Magne...UIAK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1524210545&sr=8-1

My pair in black weighs 294 grams but is easier to service than the Sprys. I replaced the stock pins on these with the same grub screws, btw.

Never seen those SMS pedals but they are shockingly light.

And, yes, those Xpedo XMX24MCs are Sprys or Spry knock-offs.


----------



## AKRIDERK9 (Mar 4, 2018)

What about those really thin origin8 pedals I was seeing two or three years ago? They were super grippy, tough, lighter than xpeedo, and as thin as a sheet of paper


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

AKRIDERK9 said:


> What about those really thin origin8 pedals I was seeing two or three years ago? They were super grippy, tough, lighter than xpeedo, and as thin as a sheet of paper


You mean these? I have both.. not quite as light as sprys

https://www.amazon.com/Origin8-Ulti...qid=1524283515&sr=8-4&keywords=origin8+pedals


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

hdparrish said:


> If you want to make your Sprys properly grippy, consider replacing the original dull pins with some cheap grub screws:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012T9E4C4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


Would like to have those pins in first link in titanium


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, good point. I forgot--in this subforum, every single gram counts. :thumbsup:

Still, I'd wager they are lighter than the stock pins cuz they are narrower and are partially hollow. And, trust me, they are super grippy.


----------



## AKRIDERK9 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ahh, yes, those are the oragin8 pedals I was thinking of! For some reason I thought they were under 200 grams, but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Kactus Titanium on Alibaba - mine weighted 202g for the pair, they're not as large as some but after I swapped out the flat pins for normal shin cutters my soles grip them just fine.


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

SHOP CRAMPON MAGNESIUM PEDALS | Canfield Brothers Online Store not as light as some of the others, but they are super thin and can take a beating.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

HT Components ME03 Evo. I'm sure their are lighter, in fact they make a Titanium spindle version that weighs 216 gr, but only rated for riders under 175 lbs. These seem really high quality and not at all compromised or fragile. Come with 20 or so extra pins. Found them for $125 shipped from the EU. Replaced my OneUp Aluminum flats that were 365 gr.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I know you mentioned them but the Gamut Podiums I have are ridiculously grippy. The hollow style pins really bite into shoes well.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> I had Sprys and they lasted about a year before one came off the spindle in the middle of a ride. If you are going to use them file the pins square for more grip. I picked up a pair of Kona Wah Wah 2s which are big, thin and lightish. Bigger platform is better.


THIS! My size 46 foot loves the size of the WW2 and they weigh less than XTs.


----------

